# SERIOUS TAIL LIGHT/electrical PROBLEMS!!!



## emman562 (Nov 6, 2008)

recently the lights in the center console under the screen went out the lights by the shift knob did too its weird because at the same time my tail lights and license plate lights went out too.... the brake lights and turn signals work fine so idk if its the bulbs im thinking its a fuse but i cant get to the fuse box on the passenger side because of the pop screws holding the pannel i cant remove them.......can some one please let me know how to fix this problem with the lights and/or tell me how to remove the pop screws in the hood

thanks in advance


----------

